# How Did This Happen????



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS to DoxieDogLoverToo!!!! *

Not only do you add an enormous amount of fun and knowledge to this Site but you come equipped with Cricket who, herself, so unselfishly provides her exceptional Guard Dog Services. And those glasses - UNBEATABLE!!! And then, of course, there's the connection we've made ..... I could never have imagined that such an amazing friendship could be found on a website !!!

Thanks, girlfriend - you're the best!!! *Here's to (at least) another 4,000 more!!!!*


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think someone has to much time on there hands







I couldn't resist

Way to go DoxieDogLoverToo!!!!

Congratulations on 4000 posts keep them coming!!!!

Willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe we missed this milestone for one of OUR OWN SISTERS!








Doxie! 

CONGRATULATIONS! 

A day without a post from Tawnya would be like a day without Outbackers!








Thanks for all the laughs, humor and most of all, those crazy sunglasses


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Doxie!









Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Aren't your fingers tires?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I can't believe we missed this milestone for one of OUR OWN SISTERS!


My shrink said to hang in there, that I was NOT forgotten


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS to DoxieDogLoverToo!!!! *
> 
> Not only do you add an enormous amount of fun and knowledge to this Site but you come equipped with Cricket who, herself, so unselfishly provides her exceptional Guard Dog Services. And those glasses - UNBEATABLE!!! And then, of course, there's the connection we've made ..... I could never have imagined that such an amazing friendship could be found on a website !!!
> 
> Thanks, girlfriend - you're the best!!! *Here's to (at least) another 4,000 more!!!!*


To the bestest "never have met face to face friendship" a girl could ask for!







Sometime in 2008 those will be real mugs and real beer-SOMEHOW!
And well, if you insist, I'll post another 4,000........better get started







( could you go to Africa again so I can gain on ya? please?







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS to DoxieDogLoverToo!!!! *
> 
> Not only do you add an enormous amount of fun and knowledge to this Site but you come equipped with Cricket who, herself, so unselfishly provides her exceptional Guard Dog Services. And those glasses - UNBEATABLE!!! And then, of course, there's the connection we've made ..... I could never have imagined that such an amazing friendship could be found on a website !!!
> 
> Thanks, girlfriend - you're the best!!! *Here's to (at least) another 4,000 more!!!!*


To the bestest "never have met face to face friendship" a girl could ask for!







Sometime in 2008 those will be real mugs and real beer-SOMEHOW!
And well, if you insist, I'll post another 4,000........better get started







( could you go to Africa again so I can gain on ya? please?







)
[/quote]
For you? Anything! Now I just have to sell Kathy on the idea ...







... shouldn't be too hard a sell ...

OHHHHhhhhhhhh, Kaaaattttthhhhhhh........


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hey, what about me?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> hey, what about me?


Um...Dawn...._YOU_ don't have to do the "catching up"







Geesh...and I thought I was bad at math


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No...*sniff* "To the bestest "never have met face to face friendship" a girl could ask for! "

ahem! sorry wolfie, not that you can't be the other one...oh wait, you already are the other one...








can i be the other one?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[ahem! sorry wolfie, not that you can't be the other one...oh wait, you already are the other one...








can i be the other one?








[/quote]

girlfriend...you ARE the other one! As my 4 yr old grandaughter says " "um, duh"!








Ya know, the original Wolfpack has to stay together! hey, where is MaeJae?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS to DoxieDogLoverToo!!!! *
> 
> Not only do you add an enormous amount of fun and knowledge to this Site but you come equipped with Cricket who, herself, so unselfishly provides her exceptional Guard Dog Services. And those glasses - UNBEATABLE!!! And then, of course, there's the connection we've made ..... I could never have imagined that such an amazing friendship could be found on a website !!!
> 
> Thanks, girlfriend - you're the best!!! *Here's to (at least) another 4,000 more!!!!*


To the bestest "never have met face to face friendship" a girl could ask for!







Sometime in 2008 those will be real mugs and real beer-SOMEHOW!
And well, if you insist, I'll post another 4,000........better get started







( could you go to Africa again so I can gain on ya? please?







)
[/quote]
For you? Anything! Now I just have to sell Kathy on the idea ...







... shouldn't be too hard a sell ...

OHHHHhhhhhhhh, Kaaaattttthhhhhhh........
[/quote]

HERE! take this







when you ask Kathy, how could she say no to







??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ya know, the original Wolfpack has to stay together! hey, where is MaeJae?










And TAMI!!! WHERE'S TAMI????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS to DoxieDogLoverToo!!!! *
> 
> Not only do you add an enormous amount of fun and knowledge to this Site but you come equipped with Cricket who, herself, so unselfishly provides her exceptional Guard Dog Services. And those glasses - UNBEATABLE!!! And then, of course, there's the connection we've made ..... I could never have imagined that such an amazing friendship could be found on a website !!!
> 
> Thanks, girlfriend - you're the best!!! *Here's to (at least) another 4,000 more!!!!*


To the bestest "never have met face to face friendship" a girl could ask for!







Sometime in 2008 those will be real mugs and real beer-SOMEHOW!
And well, if you insist, I'll post another 4,000........better get started







( could you go to Africa again so I can gain on ya? please?







)
[/quote]
For you? Anything! Now I just have to sell Kathy on the idea ...







... shouldn't be too hard a sell ...

OHHHHhhhhhhhh, Kaaaattttthhhhhhh........
[/quote]

HERE! take this







when you ask Kathy, how could she say no to







??
[/quote]

She can't


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> girlfriend...you ARE the other one! As my 4 yr old grandaughter says " "um, duh"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks doxie








I'll put the bottle away now....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> girlfriend...you ARE the other one! As my 4 yr old grandaughter says " "um, duh"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks doxie








I'll put the bottle away now....








[/quote]
Dawn, I understand there are much faster ways of accomplishing the same thing anyway


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

And TAMI!!! WHERE'S TAMI????









[/quote]








just checking to see if YOU remembered her!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> girlfriend...you ARE the other one! As my 4 yr old grandaughter says " "um, duh"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks doxie








I'll put the bottle away now....








[/quote]
NO! keep it out! what is your Address?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> [ahem! sorry wolfie, not that you can't be the other one...oh wait, you already are the other one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> girlfriend...you ARE the other one! As my 4 yr old granddaughter says " "um, duh"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here!!!!
Congratulations.... I can't believe you've had sooooooo much to say!!!...NOT!









Sorry it took so long to notice your milestone... But.
I have been "photo-shopping" LOL One of our very favorite teachers
and pretty much the best teacher in our school district has
decided to retire and I couldn't let that go with out 
sending him out in style... MaeJae-photo-shop-style!!! LOL

Then once I did a few pictures for the scrap book others thought
of stuff to do and well you can guess the rest! My eyes are bugging out!









Try not to be so quiet ... Ok? You have a 
lot to offer here on Outbackers









MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[
Try not to be so quiet ... Ok? You have a 
lot to offer here on Outbackers









MaeJae
[/quote]

I don't know about offer but I can talk all day about dogs!









Thanks everyone!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*DOXIE *







*You Go Girl.*
















 
This is for all that you add to the Forum!!


I know you are trying your best to catch me. But it ain't gonna happen sister.









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> *DOXIE *
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ready? Set? GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice try .......... but it ain't gonna happen


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Nice try .......... but it ain't gonna happen


I know, I know, but it was fun thought


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I don't know about offer but I can talk all day about dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Tawnya. Come now. We You can talk a lot about nothing a lot of things....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I don't know about offer but I can talk all day about dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Tawnya. Come now. We You can talk a lot about nothing a lot of things....















[/quote]
I think we're all pretty much experts at that


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I don't know about offer but I can talk all day about dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Tawnya. Come now. We You can talk a lot about nothing a lot of things....















[/quote]

who what did how when if maybe but where?


----------

